# Stage 2+ TTS Help



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals,

The time comes when 265hp just doesnt cut it..... I was thinking of doing just a stage 1.... but I really want to step into the car and say "wow! is this my car?"

I am looking for direction and experiences on the subject. Intakes, Exhausts, HPFP and Tune. What ones to get... where to get and whats the beast like after??

Once again, this is for a TTS.... I know most threads these days on here are about the RS. But this is for the TTS.


Cheers,
JP


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

What I have done to mine... Stage 2+

APR Tune
APR HPFP
Evoms Intake (Not required)
42 Draft Designs Turbo Back Exhaust

Order of stuff that I did
APR Tune (Stage 1)
+ Intake (Stage 1)
+ HPFP (Stage 1+)
+ Exhaust (Stage 2+)

I know this is not scientific at all, but it was in the same location (on ramp) with the same tires.
With Stage 1 No traction control light if floored in 2nd gear
With Stage 1+ Traction control light if floored in the wet in 2nd gear
With Stage 2+ Traction control light if floored in the dry in 2nd gear (with old software file)

I have also seen my 1/8th mile drop as well:
8.9s: Stage 1
8.7/8.6s: Stage 1+
8.2s: Stage 2+ (with old software file)

The new software (3.1?) file doesn't slam you back in the seat as much as the old one did. It is a much more progressive onset of boost. I find myself at extralegal speeds without knowing it. 

The owner of the shop where I have taken my car describes it as "really quick" which I consider praise considering what he has go through his shop and what he has owned.

I see you are fairly close... once I get my car out of hibernation we could meet up and you could take it for a spin if you like. Maybe get a TT and a TTRS on the action as well.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

qtroCUB said:


> What I have done to mine... Stage 2+
> 
> APR Tune
> APR HPFP
> ...



Thank you so much! Yeah, that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I was thinking APR .... was thinking the Meisterschaft valved exhaust.... APR Tune and HPFP. Does apr make the carbonio intake for the TTS?? 

Would love to meet up! In fact, I will probably be going to Buffalo for the tune. I was quoted today 650 for the tune..... 2200 for the HPFP. I almost choked.... Since I see the pump for half that on the apr website and no idea on tune, but if that price is indicative.... im sure the tune is way overpriced too. Thoughts?

Jeff


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Thank you so much! Yeah, that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I was thinking APR .... was thinking the Meisterschaft valved exhaust.... APR Tune and HPFP. Does apr make the carbonio intake for the TTS??
> 
> Would love to meet up! In fact, I will probably be going to Buffalo for the tune. I was quoted today 650 for the tune..... 2200 for the HPFP. I almost choked.... Since I see the pump for half that on the apr website and no idea on tune, but if that price is indicative.... im sure the tune is way overpriced too. Thoughts?
> 
> Jeff


Tune seems in line for a non-sale period. Hpfp is not I spent 1/3 of that with free shipping.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Rip OFF*

Those prices are too high! It took me less than an hour to do that HPFP install. It was the first time I did it. Should not be any more than $200.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

PS don't waste your money on the intake, save it for a DSG flash or swaybars.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

On the TTS I had previously.. I only had it for a month before I moved it to an APR Stage II tune. 


The only thing I did to the car was put on a 42 Draft Design downpipe and drive the car to APR headquarters for the tune. 
All in all it cost me less than 1,000 dollars and it was a very noticeable difference. 

In my mind.. those changes took the car from being quick, to being fast. Definitely well worth the thousand bucks it cost me. 

There were a ton of other options for upgrades to the car at that level but I was really happy with the car at that level and had little desire to do more mods to enhance horsepower or acceleration. Had I kept the car I probably would not have invested much more in making it faster. I had a lot of other things on the list.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fined said:


> The only thing I did to the car was put on a 42 Draft Design downpipe and drive the car to APR headquarters for the tune.
> All in all it cost me less than 1,000 dollars and it was a very noticeable difference.
> .



+1


Don't waste your money on the catback, the 2.0 doesn't sound good enough to make louder. Change the downpipe (APR/42DD) with the OEM catback, install a HPFP yourself (crazy easy), and get with APR for a 2+ tune. I have a drop in filter as well, but doubt it does much. Don't waste the money on an intake system, we were blessed to have a good one on the TTS. The TTS is a fast car at 2+ levels and the DSG, the new APR tune revision is how Audi should have made this car from the factory. The only other mod I can REALLY recommend is MSS spings, sorts out the magride and completely changes the handling characteristics of the car. I may add an APR intercooler to the mix come summer to help fend off heat soak.

Enjoy the TTS!

Derek


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

For reference. Turbo back exhaust:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Don't waste your money on the catback, the 2.0 doesn't sound good enough to make louder. Change the downpipe (APR/42DD) with the OEM catback, install a HPFP yourself (crazy easy), and get with APR for a 2+ tune. I have a drop in filter as well, but doubt it does much. Don't waste the money on an intake system, we were blessed to have a good one on the TTS. The TTS is a fast car at 2+ levels and the DSG, the new APR tune revision is how Audi should have made this car from the factory. The only other mod I can REALLY recommend is MSS spings, sorts out the magride and completely changes the handling characteristics of the car. I may add an APR intercooler to the mix come summer to help fend off heat soak.
> ...


+1, +1+1, +1+1, +1+1, +1


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Hmm would be HPFP be beneficial as well on a standard TT 2.0T? im also on apr stage 2 with just 3" downpipe with stock exhaust.

Edit: I have been getting some sputtering in high RPM's (4500 or greater) when i floor it in 4th gear or higher. Could it be fuel cut off? Would a HPFP help in this case? Which HPFP are you guys running?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Obviously, I'm a bit biased.. but, I also have a TTS. I'm turning off APR mode and speaking now as an enthusiast.

I've currently got 2+ with the intercooler and our newly announced DSG software.

The combination is fantastic. I've been with this car all the way from stock through 1,1+,2 and 2+ while conducting extensive testing of our new DSG product. The results at 2+ are pretty hard to beat. It will handily smoke anything I come upon on the street (vetts, camaros, stangs.. this is a college town), out corner them all and still make almost 30mpg.

Don't fool with the exhaust, it sounds pretty good the way it is. A downpipe is a must, as is an HPFP.

But, $2200 is totally out of line for it. Send yours in for a rebuild and put it on yourself, it's not terribly hard.

You don't need an intake. The TTS airbox is good for ~450hp. 

Edit, unless that 2200 is an all in price. That's a good deal for everything.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't seen the DSG software announcement. I can't wait for a more disciplined trans on the TTS and maybe a smudge higher launch RPM. Intercooler is most likely my next mod to beat the summer heat. It's a pretty stout package for minimal money the TTS, not much compares for the price.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Obviously, I'm a bit biased.. but, I also have a TTS. I'm turning off APR mode and speaking now as an enthusiast.
> 
> I've currently got 2+ with the intercooler and our newly announced DSG software.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean, again speaking enthusiast to enthusiast... Do you have any timed runs with the latest ECU + DSG software combination? A 1/4 mile or even informal 0-60 time would give some perspective to how this combination performs. 

Sounds like a great far though... Modifications aren't too drastic to impact driveability or hopefully reliability and the final result comes close to TT-RS performance levels (need timed data/runs of course to back this up). 

A lot of modified cars don't add up to much more than stock in the big picture or have dramatic drawbacks. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Not to harp on it, but accurate dyno numbers on your website would help.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Nin Din Din said:


> Not to harp on it, but accurate dyno numbers on your website would help.


Conference is over.. we'll dyno mine soon.


----------



## mjos (Oct 10, 2013)

*Dsg sw!!!*

Newly released DSG SW Sean?? That's what I have been waiting for before I stage 2+ mine. Info please?

Any combo Stage 2+/DSG flash specials on the near horizon?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

mjos said:


> Newly released DSG SW Sean?? That's what I have been waiting for before I stage 2+ mine. Info please?
> 
> Any combo Stage 2+/DSG flash specials on the near horizon?


We launched the beta at the distributor conference this past weekend. It will be retail quite soon.

I don't know anything about pricing or sales plans, sorry.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have any technical info you can release?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> Do you have any technical info you can release?


I don't have a canned press-release, we haven't written that stuff yet. Our DSG was just released as a beta program to selected dealers last week.

Short version:


Handles significantly more torque than stock
D mode is softened a bit for daily driving, especially the downshifts
S mode is very aggressive. We tuned the shifts for maximum 1/4 mile times
Shift points are adjusted to match peak output from our ECU calibration
User selectable (at time of flash) manual mode overrides, launch RPM and engine redline

Last weekend, I drove over 30 dealers in my car. Everybody was impressed.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info!

The perks sound great and I would love to override the automatic shifting when in manual mode. How is it flashed to the car?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Last weekend, I drove over 30 dealers in my car. Everybody was impressed.


LOLz! Sorry, I parsed this entirely differently than you intended :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> The perks sound great and I would love to override the automatic shifting when in manual mode. How is it flashed to the car?


DSGs are all done through the OBD port.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> LOLz! Sorry, I parsed this entirely differently than you intended :laugh:


Haha.. not at the same time.


I had a planned road course that I took them on and went through each of the drive modes. I also ended most of them with a launch.

My car is currently 2+. But, I ran in stock mode and had an APR intercooler put on before this adventure to keep the temperatures under control. It all worked well, my IAT never got high and the coolant temp was always manageable. I let the dealers drive and I sat in the passenger seat with mobile monitoring the car.

About 120 miles in 2 hours including all the swapping of drivers. Most of it at WOT.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Will this be for standard TT as well or just TTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> Will this be for standard TT as well or just TTS?


Standard TT as well. We've actually tested on a 2014.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Standard TT as well. We've actually tested on a 2014.


Does this mean the ecu software is coming along for standard TT 2013-2014 as we'll?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Does this mean the ecu software is coming along for standard TT 2013-2014 as we'll?


Yes. Actually, we have it, we're just waiting on the flashing tools to be assembled.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Actually, we have it, we're just waiting on the flashing tools to be assembled.


Great!! Any ETA?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Great!! Any ETA?


Nope.. Because as soon as I give one a typhoon will wipe out our chip supplier and then everyone on vortex will make a "two weeks" joke and I'll look like a tool.

I really try hard to not look like a tool.


----------



## FMT (Oct 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Nope.. Because as soon as I give one a typhoon will wipe out our chip supplier and then everyone on vortex will make a "two weeks" joke and I'll look like a tool.
> 
> I really try hard to not look like a tool.


Looking forward to getting that dsg flash in combo with the stage 2+ from APR. Hopefully it will come close to spring as possible.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

good news! waiting for your stage 3 results!


----------

